# Dealer issues - again



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all. 

I'm just looking for some opinions on what has became a bit of an issue for me. 

Mrs Cooks and I went and bought a little 2013 Citroen DS3 from Ballyrobert Vauxhall the week before last. I left a deposit for the car and advised them that I'd be selling her little megane privately. We agreed that I'd return in 2-3 weeks and complete the deal. 

Now, up in initial inspection, I noticed that the front nearside tyre had a bulge in the side wall (even though it had undergone its Network Q inspection) and I brought this to the attention of the salesman. I told him emphatically that whatever tyre is removed from the car, must be replaced like for like. I'm funny about my tyres and never put rubbish on. I explained this to the sales man and he said that they would sort it out. The tyres on the car are Vredestein Ultrac Cento in 205/45/17. 

Roll on to Wednesday evening, went to lift the car. The salesman brought it round to the front of the showroom and brought the keys into us. I went out and had a look and they had fitted a Roadstone tyre. I went ballistic. This was exactly the rubbish that I didn't want on the car. 

I've taken the car, as we needed it, but have been in touch constantly with the dealer regarding the replacement. They've offered me the £60 that the Roadstone tyre cost, for me to offset the cost of the Vredestein. I've basically said that I honoured my part of the deal but they have not honoured theirs. I'm not letting this one drop as it's now a point of principle. 

Anyone got any thoughts? Am I over reacting or does anyone agree with my approach. 

Cheers 

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would say that if you made it clear you wanted a specific tyre for the deal to go through, then that was a condition of the sale.

Sounds like salesman just saying yes yes we'll sort it, to get a deal done and paperwork signed then not bothering to follow through with your request properly.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

go to sales manager cooks?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

At least you specified you wanted like for like! My well meaning Uncle went with me to buy my first proper car and negotiated new tyres to sweeten the deal. It had decent premium tyres hardly worn and I ended up with new but rubbish no make tyres 

Lesson learnt, so in your case stick to your guns they will back down I'm sure.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

His response was that the Vredestein was unavailable so they fitted and equivalent tyre. 

In what twisted version of reality is a Roadstone tyre the equivalent of a Vredestein Ultrac Cento? I ain't letting this go. 
Cooks


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Network q = scrub with brush and put a sticker on.
On my network q car, they spelt vauxhall wrong. Went downhill from there. 
Persist, they'll probably cave eventually. Just hope you dont have any warranty claims with the car.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

if you get a customer satisfaction survey mark it at lowest scores, I done this with Arnold clark. (caused all sorts of crap and got sorted asap!!) good luck


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some garages really do take the ****. You'd think a simple tyre wouldn't be such a hard thing to do for a customer. 

It getting worse for garages sticking on budget tyres.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't believe you're over reacting at all, if it were me I would speak to the sales manager and explain that they either do what was previously agreed or return my deposit to me.

I think the problem is that once some dealers have a deposit they don't really make any effort, bad customer service and it happened to my brother but he didn't seem strung up about having two ditch finders on the back so I couldn't do much. Perhaps they're willing to gamble that you won't back out of the sale or make too much fuss !

Stick to your guns, it was a pre purchase agreement and they've reneged on it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a pair of road stones on my a3 as I needed something cheap as I was getting shot of the horrid thing, in all fairness they were a really good tyre and I would have them again, but I agree with what your saying.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I wouldn't say Roadstone are quite an equivalent of Vredestein but they're just renamed Nexen tyres, which seem to be getting great reviews recently. OEM for some manufacturers nowadays.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazes me how people refer to 'enter manufacturer' approved cars, my BMW was an Approved Used Car yet I've no doubt the check consists of lifting the bonnet, p*ssing on the engine and closing it.
Means nowt, check the car 100% regardless of the false promises that an approved car has with it.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

As others have said if you verbally made it clear to him that you wanted a specific make of tyre on it and he agreed, then that would be the conditions of the sale.

Now they are playing silly buggers by being difficult & stubborn, something of which I wouldn't let go of either.

Keep badgering them until they cave in and if they think you are pestering them then tough, you're only pursuing what you agreed upon.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Part of my Mercedes Benz finance deal is to return the car with the continental M tyres to guarantee its value, so I was very shocked to see only one of the tyres was the above!!! After explaining this to the very slow sales man they agreed to change all four at a cost £700. 
Gonz.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Drive it through the showroom window with a pile of burning tyres in the boot.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Check your local tyre supplier and see if the tyres are available locally .
if they are go into the garage and create a fuss when its really busy .
Good luck......


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Check your local tyre supplier and see if the tyres are available locally .
> if they are go into the garage and create a fuss when its really busy.


Not trying to be funny but if you did that wouldn't it just make you look like an idiot that can't control his temper?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bet you it gets quicker results than asking internet forums what to do then ignoring the advice given. 

Just saying.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

johanr77 said:


> Bet you it gets quicker results than asking internet forums what to do then ignoring the advice given.
> 
> Just saying.


I don't think it's a useful approach whatsoever. I have remained calm and composed but have clearly asserted my position. I'm getting there but I'd guarantee that I'd be simply asked to leave if I started creating a fuss. Not to mention the fact that I have some dignity and self respect.

Cooks


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I don't think it's a useful approach whatsoever. I have remained calm and composed but have clearly asserted my position. I'm getting there but I'd guarantee that I'd be simply asked to leave if I started creating a fuss. Not to mention the fact that I have some dignity and self respect.
> 
> Cooks


I'd suggest walking into the showroom and Talking to the salesman face to face. That way if he refuses you can kick up a fuss with the manager, personally I would refuse to go in his "office" and just go berserk near the cars. That way it puts potential customers off which will most likely work with you.

They can ask you to leave. Doesnt mean you have to. I'd refuse to leave until it's sorted out. In fact I've done it before. Merc dealer was having a laugh, I came in with an engine light and asked them to fin out what the problem was. They basically replaced the intercooler pipes and tried charging me when I hadn't asked them to do that and the engine light was still on.

Nearly made the manager cry and told her to take the pipes out and put the old ones back in. She eventually just left the new pipes in for free lol

I went back in after checking the car and said the lights still there, shes like, you need a regen and that'll be £70 and put the keys in my hand. I gave them back to her, told her to take the car back and I ain't paying for anything until it's sorted.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Not trying to be funny but if you did that wouldn't it just make you look like an idiot that can't control his temper?


I didn't mean to go off your head with them , just go in with proof the tyres are available locally and have a conversation with the sales man / manager / then dealer principle in the hearing of other customers .


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The unfortunate thing here is Cooks is that you drove the bloody thing away instead of turning around and walking away until it was sorted as they'll drag their heels now.

We had a similar issue with Evans Halshaw in Doncaster where they promised the earth to get the deal done but then showed us 2 fingers when we wanted to resolve an issue upon driving the car away.

It only got sorted after I made myself, calmly I may add, heard by the sales manager and the odd customer that was in the showroom at the time. It's amazing how a simple 'Be careful with what they promise you' line to an eager customer as an effect on your ongoing issues.

Good luck with it, they'll pay/sort it but they'll make you work for it unfortunately.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

They've offered you £60 the tyre can be had online for £70.

How much of your life do you want to lose over £20 or whatever it will cost you to get the tyre once it's fitted?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

hutchingsp said:


> They've offered you £60 the tyre can be had online for £70.
> 
> How much of your life do you want to lose over £20 or whatever it will cost you to get the tyre once it's fitted?


Except if they scratch the rims in the process you have another ball-ache on your hands


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

hutchingsp said:


> They've offered you £60 the tyre can be had online for £70.
> 
> How much of your life do you want to lose over £20 or whatever it will cost you to get the tyre once it's fitted?


I understand completely your point hutchingsp. However, it is a very clear point of principle now. If they do this to every customer without complaint, or if nobody challenges this type of lax attitude to their customers, then nothing will ever change. I guarantee you that the sales man will not forget the conversation I had with him for a fairly long time.

When I get my costs covered, I'll be happy. Not until then.

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> The unfortunate thing here is Cooks is that you drove the bloody thing away instead of turning around and walking away until it was sorted as they'll drag their heels now.
> 
> We had a similar issue with Evans Halshaw in Doncaster where they promised the earth to get the deal done but then showed us 2 fingers when we wanted to resolve an issue upon driving the car away.
> 
> ...


Cheers nbray. I agree. Ideally we would have walked away. Sadly we needed the car as I had sold Mrs CM's megane and our places of work are in opposite directions.

I ain't finished with them yet....

Cooks


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good on you mate, stick to your guns and I hope you get it resolved soon.

Sutty


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Forgot to say, the other issue is the service book. I phoned Citroen and the car had a full history with them, including a new interior carpet last summer. Now, when doing the deal I also asked for the service book. The sales man said that he would find out where the servicing was done and get a reconstructed book created and stamped accordingly, to include the service that Ballyrobert did before I collected the car. 

In his last email he advised that Halliday Citroen agreed to email him the details. I suspect that I'm going to get a printed email and no book. I'll have to keep an eye on this. 

Cooks


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Forgot to say, the other issue is the service book. I phoned Citroen and the car had a full history with them, including a new interior carpet last summer. Now, when doing the deal I also asked for the service book. The sales man said that he would find out where the servicing was done and get a reconstructed book created and stamped accordingly, to include the service that Ballyrobert did before I collected the car.
> 
> In his last email he advised that Halliday Citroen agreed to email him the details. I suspect that I'm going to get a printed email and no book. I'll have to keep an eye on this.
> 
> Cooks


I'd be demanding a book. Get them to stamp the book on relevant dates


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I emailed him this afternoon to seek clarification on the wording of his email regarding the 'emailed history.' 

I'll let you know what the response is. 

Cooks


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I emailed him this afternoon to seek clarification on the wording of his email regarding the 'emailed history.'
> 
> I'll let you know what the response is.
> 
> Cooks


I'd still be getting them to stamp a new book on the relevant dates. Takes only a few minutes by checking their computer but it'll save you a lot of hassle come selling time


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

In your emails to the salesman, have you reinforced the issues? 

What I mean by this, is have you stated WHY you are emailing him?

Dear Geoff, I'm emailing today in regards the the issues I have with our recent sale, the tyre that I had issues with has been replaced with the wrong brand, after I'd stated that I'd want the same tyre brand and pattern to be fitted and the issue with the "Full service history" 

The above is good for two reasons. 
1) you are telling him straight about the problems he needs to sort
2) it's proof for you to take to his sales manager when you don't get anywhere

Just make sure that your emails are stating exactly why you are contacting When you are back and forth. 
Also, include that same statement when you receive emails back from the salesman.
Plus, you should also be giving him a deadline. 

Dear Geoff, I've received your email in regards to the problems I raised during the sale and I'm emailing today To speed these issues up as I'd like to get them solved ASAP. 

If the problems are not solved to my specification by Friday 5th June, I will be rejecting the vehicle and I will require Full payment to be returned, due to the vehicle not being as described and as promised upon sale negotiation. I left the forecourt with your word, that the vehicle would be as agreed upon the sale. 

The agreed items I am awaiting are;
- Vredstein... Tyre 
- Original or Peugoet Main Dealer Fully stamped service booklet

Something along them likeness will make them think. 

If they do not sort the issues, take the car back in on Saturday. Logbook, keys and demand a refund. 

Do not leave unless you get your parts, or a refund. 

Don't worry about not having a car for a few days, or even a week or two, you'll get a better deal elsewhere :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I emailed him this afternoon to seek clarification on the wording of his email regarding the 'emailed history.'
> 
> I'll let you know what the response is.
> 
> Cooks


Probably an automated response.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ask for the Dealer principle and refuse communication with anyone but.

Experience = 18 years in dealerships


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a great piece of advice @Simz. 

@Rayaan - I'm looking for them to give me a reconstructed book. I think their issue is that they're a Vauxhall dealer and we bought a Citroen DS3. However, the salesman agreed to get a book stamped up. That's what I'm waiting for. 

@20vKarlos great Structure to your letter there buddy. I might just steal a few lines!!! 

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the support and advice. 

Cooks


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would try and find out the dealer principles name and then send the letter recorded delivery and marked as private and confidential

Oh and keep it friendly, along the lines ... I'm hoping you could help me ...


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> I would try and find out the dealer principles name and then send the letter recorded delivery and marked as private and confidential
> 
> Oh and keep it friendly, along the lines ... I'm hoping you could help me ...


Good advice, only problem is they tend to be playing golf 4 days a week so getting a reply could take some time


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Ask to speak to the Dealer Principle. That should sort it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Clancy said:


> Good advice, only problem is they tend to be playing golf 4 days a week so getting a reply could take some time


:lol: in that case put something in there along the lines of " if I don't get a response within 7 days I will be rejecting the car and I will take no reply as your acceptance to the matter"


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

All sorted I'm relieved to report. 

I went in and spoke to a manager , explained the basis up in which we reached a deal, and then detailed the issues that remained unresolved. I explained that I'm not out to get anything more than what I had originally agreed, but also I was not prepared to settle for anything less.

He made a note of everything and said he'd call me. 

Next day, I received a call to did use what he had done. Tyre us now sorted. Service history is now sorted too. 

I'm not a happy bunny with Ballyrobert vauxhall as I really had to apply a lot of pressure to get them to uphold their art of the bargain. 

If this is what the sales team are like, I can't imagine what the after sales are like. I hope we don't have any warranty claims......

Thanks for all the advice guys- it's very much appreciated. 

Cooks.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Glad it's sorted. 

Keep in mind that a lot of issues that are labelled as "dealership" are really just down to whoever you're dealing with being a useless git - pick them up and drop them in another dealership and they'd be just as useless.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad it's all done.

I've never found a dealer I'm happy with. My current dealer is quite frankly the worst I've ever had to deal with. 

Then again, it is part of the Arnold Clark group.


----------

